# Onlinetest Verbraucherwissen - Wer ist fit?



## rolf76 (15 März 2006)

*Weltverbrauchertag 2006: Verbraucherwissen von Schulabgängern auf dem Prüfstand*


> Was muss man als Verbraucher wissen? Gibt es so etwas wie ein Basiswissen für Verbraucher? Und wenn ja: Wie ist es darum bei Ihnen bestellt? Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband e.V. geht diesen Fragen am diesjährigen Weltverbrauchertag nach. In einem interaktiven Selbsttest können Sie ihr Wissen online prüfen.


http://www.verbraucherbildung.de/pr...dung.de/aktuelles/weltverbrauchertag2006.html

Wer traut sich?


----------



## KatzenHai (15 März 2006)

14 von 17 - ich habe wohl etwas Probleme mit meiner Ernährung, der Rest stimmte ... :lol:


----------



## rolf76 (15 März 2006)

Bei mir: 


> Sie hatten 15 von 17 Fragen richtig.
> 
> Bewertung:
> Gratulation! Sie sind ziemlich fit in Verbraucherfragen und kennen Ihre Rechte, ihre Finanzen sind offensichtlich in Ordnung, Sie entscheiden umsichtig und ernähren sich gesund. Weiter so!


Meine Schwächen liegen im Bereich Stromverbrauch von PCs im Standby-Betrieb und im Bereich Informationssuche zur Nachhaltigkeit der Produktion...

(@kh: Bei den Ernährungsfragen hatte ich beim Raten wohl ein glücklicheres Händchen...)


----------



## Teleton (15 März 2006)

> Sie hatten 16 von 17 Fragen richtig.


PC-Stomverbrauch hatte ich überschätzt und die Eierfrage war Glückstreffer


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 März 2006)

Ich — als Nicht-Jurist  :stumm: — bin von mir selbst begeistert:  16 von 17!  

Lediglich an den Supermarkt-Äpfeln (14) bin ich kläglich gescheitert.   

Na, und dabei hätte ich bei der Doppelwhopper-Äpfel-Frage (11) schwören können, dass ich danebenliegen würde, weil ich da überhaupt keine Ahnung habe. Im Gegenteil: Meine Antwort war richtig! :lol:


----------



## BenTigger (15 März 2006)

Naja... Ich kenn mich aus... (staun....)  


```
Sie hatten 17 von 17 Fragen richtig.

Bewertung:
Gratulation! Sie sind ziemlich fit in Verbraucherfragen und kennen Ihre Rechte, ihre Finanzen sind offensichtlich in Ordnung, Sie entscheiden umsichtig und ernähren sich gesund. Weiter so!
```


----------



## Heiko (15 März 2006)

> Vielen Dank für's Mitmachen!
> 
> 
> Sie hatten 17 von 17 Fragen richtig.
> ...


Na also...


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

kriegt man von dem ganzen Rauch von der Selbstbeweihräucherung keinen  Lungenkrebs?


----------



## Heiko (15 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> kriegt man von dem ganzen Rauch von der Selbstbeweihräucherung keinen  Lungenkrebs?


Nur, wenn man vom Dumm-Daherreden Ausschlag bekommt.


----------

